# Random photos of Fernando, Dale, Eddie and our dogs



## Candy (Jan 21, 2011)

Fernando hiding again. He is such a character. I'm thinking he must think nobody can see him. 







Don't you love when they sleep with their legs all twisted around.  






And here's one of Dale.






This one reminded me of when Terry (Nerd) posts his females laying eggs and says that they look to be in some sort of trans.  I don't know what Dale is doing, but he certainly wasn't laying eggs when I took this. 












And here's one of my sons pug "Spencer", snuggling with my son.






And this is a shot of our Chocolate Labrador "Emma" (2 3/4 years old) and Spencer after Emma opened up her box of stuffed toys that Santa brought to her and Spencer for Christmas. It took her about 1 hour to get the stuffing and the squeakers out of all of them. There were 6 Coleman stuffed toys in that box. Do you notice that Spencer is looking at her like "Look what you did!" Poor Spencer, she doesn't like to share anything with him.  











Every last one is torn up, now she can sleep. 






And last but not least a picture of Dale, Ruby and Eddie soaking. 






Oh and one of me since I went back to being blonde.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 21, 2011)

*RE: Random photos of Fernando, Dale, Ruby, Eddie and our dogs *

very nice and ENJOYABLE pictures. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Becki (Jan 21, 2011)

*RE: Random photos of Fernando, Dale, Ruby, Eddie and our dogs *

I have picked up the little white fluffies many times! Every toy ends up that way!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 21, 2011)

Those pictures of the dogs were hilarious! I am cracking up!!! The dogs looked totally guilty!! 

Candy, you have VERY pretty eyes!!! 

I keep forgetting to ask you, what kind of dog house do you have for Fernando? All the ones I have looked at are made from pine or cedar! I would like to get one for Daisy Lou. 

Thanks for posting your pictures!!


----------



## Isa (Jan 21, 2011)

Amazing pictures Candy 
Let me start by saying you are beautiful! You have beautiful eyes and I love your hair  
Dale is growing up, he is a handsome young man Fernando is one gorgeous tortoise, he is so cute thinking you cannot see him . Your 2 dogs are adorable! Emma sure had fun opening her gifts, I love the look on Spencer face! Tooop cute  Ruby and Eddie are growing beautifuly too! You are doing a very very good job with them. Thanks so much for sharing the pics with us


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Peter, Becki, Mary Anne and Isa. Mary Anne we bought the doghouse at Lowe's last year and here are some pictures of Fernando and the doghouse. My husband put the door on it so no predators could get him.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pic's Candy keep em coming


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 22, 2011)

Everyone is beautiful (including you!) Your cherries are so smooth and pretty!


----------



## Candy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you Kimber. Dale is pretty smooth but he was like that when we bought him so I can't take too much credit for that. Ruby and Eddie are doing good though so I will for them.


----------



## terryo (Jan 22, 2011)

Candy, I love all your pictures. I laughed so hard when I saw what your dog did to his stuffed toys. If you had that on video, you could send it into Funniest Home Video's, and win some big bucks. My three dogs always did the same thing, until this Christmas when I gave them the one's that have no stuffing. They just have a little squeak thingie in their head and no stuffing. They come in all sizes. 
Your Cherries are looking great, and I loved all the Fernando pictures. If I lived in a warmer climate, I would definitely have a little dog house with a bigger tort.
Your hair is adorable, and you DO have beautiful eyes!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

I love your pictures Candy, it looks like my house! Lol


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Terry and Jilly. Emma is such a joy, but at the same time such a handful of Labrador Retriever.  In February or March she's due to come into heat and at that time we will be breeding her so I can't imagine having 10 of them running around. You have to be a very patient person to have an American Lab because they test you every chance they get. We're breeding her with an English Chocolate Lab (AKC of course) that lives down the street named "Romeo". We're thinking that this will calm the next generation somewhat as the English Labs are calmer then the American Labs, and yes my husband and boys already want to keep one of her puppies.


----------



## terryo (Jan 23, 2011)

Soooooo in about 3 month's (?) we'll get to see some cute puppies!!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 29, 2011)

Great Pictures


----------



## RianSeeking (Apr 29, 2011)

Candy, We have a chocolate American Lab and our living room rug looks exactly the same way. And I can't tell you how many times I've had to sew up stuffed animals that were accidentally taken for chew toys!

Love the pictures!


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Candy. I think with the Russian it's if I can't see you then you can't see me. Oh my goodness with the dogs. I guess they were having a field day. Also, your hair looks very nice!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## terryo (Apr 30, 2011)

Candy....any puppies yet?


----------

